# Premature Creepers



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are a couple of creeper bodies I just finished painting. They still need a final coat of clear and the wings. i hope you like

Thanks for looking,

MS


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

MS,
Nice looking baits. I have a weagle that has a green alot like that. Haven't had a chance to see what the fish think of it though.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful work! How about a picture of the perch one in the background. It looks like it has a gorgeous fad on it.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Plugman, Here is the pearch. I'm alittle worried about it as I think the lipslot might be off a tad, i'll test and find out today (45 and sunny yeah) Either way I think the pattern is a keeper.

MS


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Love it! Looks like you did a fair amount of masking there. Hope it swim right for you.


----------

